# What's best for killing fleas outside???



## grmnshprdfn (Oct 3, 2007)

I need help!! I live in a very rural area, and we normally have a MAJOR problem with ticks on our property (and that hasn't changed this year) but I've noticed in the last week or two that we now have a ton of fleas as well!! I have 5 dogs, and spending tons of money on frontline just isn't cutting it. My fiance' has put 2 different brands/types of insecticide out in the past week, but neither of them killed the fleas! I'm at my wits end. Do any of you have any suggestions as to what we could try that might actually work? The 1st product we tried was called ORTHO MAX Bug Killer from Walmart, which by the way; has a "money back guarantee" if it doesn't kill the bugs. lol That was a granule product. The other thing we tried was a liquid that you spray. It came from the local co-op, and was meant to be used indoors, but the person at the register said it would work the same outside so my fiance' bought it. If you know of something that really works, please fill me in. 
Thanks


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

I once had an awful time with fleas. I lived in an antque colonial, so the fleas would just get under the floors and into dirt below and survive ANYTHING! Until I found something harmless to dogs, and even HUMAN BABIES.... its called Diatomis Earht (sp) you can get it relativly inexpensively at an aquarium. It is used to filter salt water tanks. It is a mineral that is super fine. I am told it "dehydrates" fleas but in fact it acts as shards of glass and distroys them. It worked for me. I used it (heavily) once and did not have a flea problem for 15 years!
Cant hurt to try it in yard!


----------



## grmnshprdfn (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you so much! I will definetly try to find that and give it a try. It's ridiculous how hard fleas are to kill. After my fiance' sprayed the last stuff in the yard, I waited probably 6-8 hours later and went to see if it worked. Almost immediately, I started having fleas jumping on me! I couldn't believe it! They're almost indestructible! I'm willing to try anything at this point. 
Thanks again!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought some of that stuff (food grade) and put it on my cat and on the bathroom rugs where he like to be. I didn't notice any difference. We still have fleas. 

One more thing. DE is not cheap either.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Adams Spray


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

Beneficial nematodes


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i tried these years ago and they worked very well; but, i've never been able to find them for sale since and i don't remember where i got them; do you know who sells them?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

The problem with using chemicals like the ortho stuff is that it also kills the bugs that eat the fleas. And fleas, being a prey item, will multiply faster than the preditor insects, so you get an out of balance ecology. 

I also recommend beneficial nematodes. I've bought them before. 

You also might try a garlic barrier product. I use this product on a regular basis around my deck and house. However, you obviously need to reapply regularly and after rain. I only use it when I know I'm going to be outside a lot. You also have to like the smell of garlic. (I do.







)

http://www.gemplers.com/shop/garlic-barrier

I also use diatomaceous earth, but only around the foundation. To be effective, the bug has to walk over it. And it also does not discriminate and it will kill your nematodes and earthworms and other good stuff.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ellen366i tried these years ago and they worked very well; but, i've never been able to find them for sale since and i don't remember where i got them; do you know who sells them?


Just do a google search.

http://www.wormman.com/pd_nematodes.cfm


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for the nematode site; i'm older and although i use the computer, i often forget what a great resource it can be 

thanks again


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

I also use diatomaceous earth said:


> WOW... never thought of that... but I used it indoors only...
> and it solved ny problem which was HUGE!
> I remember we came home and the fleas were crawling up our legs. We had jeans on and you could see them without really getting close!!! Uggggggg it was HORRIBLE!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Which one? There are like 3 diff. types, food grade, pool grade and other stuff that you can get at HD.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Not the pool grade. I get food grade. I got a good deal on it 4 years ago and still have a bunch left. 

This isn't where I got mine, but the price looks reasonable.

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/detail.php?id=3

Maybe it is where I got mine. I also got the poofer.

http://www.earthworkshealth.com/products.php


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Maybe I'll try the HD brand. The 50lb one on their site cost 27.50 yet cost 33.60 to ship it. ouch.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, 50 pounds is a lot! I hope you're not dusting your entire yard, because that would destroy your ecosystem. You'd be better off buying nematodes. 

I bought the 10 pound bag and it came in a large box. Here's a photo of the 5 pounds that are left. You dust this on a surface with the optional poofer, so a little goes a long way.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

okay, why did i just read about beneficial nematodes while eating my lunch? gak!! lol


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Feed stores often stock it Angela. No shipping costs that way. Horse people are starting to use it more and more.


----------

